# can frontosa eat those algae wafers meant for pleco?



## ah_hup (Nov 5, 2006)

as topic above. is it safe??


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Sure it's safe for them to eat.


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

Staszek said:


> Sure it's safe for them to eat.


but not so good for their intended diet, remember they are piscivores, so they need large amounts of protein... :wink:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you are dropping them in for another fish and they eat a couple thats fine, it wont hurt them and might give them some added nutrients etc... but i agree, not to feed that as the main food. They need a higher protien pellet and some krill etc...I add seaweed into my tank once a week and they eat it up. Balenced diet.


----------

